# higher mb the better or not?



## kof2000 (Feb 9, 2005)

also whats the best digital camera right now? spec wise.


----------



## dave597 (Feb 9, 2005)

" higher mb the better or not?" - what does this mean??

"also whats the best digital camera right now? spec wise." - something for home consumers would be in the range of 5 megapixels.


----------



## red onion (Feb 9, 2005)

It depends on your use. For general purpose snapshots, 1.3--2 megapixels are fine; they look great on computer. For making paper prints, I would go with a higher #, maybe 4-5 MP. 
Get a camera with an optical zoom; digital is worthless. 
Look at battery life and memory card size. 
Other than that, get one that is well priced and fits nicely in your hand.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 9, 2005)

> also whats the best digital camera right now? spec wise.


I know Canon makes a 16 MP camera but thats pretty much out of range for any everyday user (both specs/features and price).  Realistically a 4 or 5 MP camera will be more than adequate for most anything a regular person would need.


----------



## dave597 (Feb 9, 2005)

those canon ixus' were gud, also u shouldnt really look at the memory card that comes with it, they are usualy tiny, and it is far better to buy the card seperately.

my digital camera came with a 8 meg cf card! what use is that to anybody?!

http://www.canon-europe.com/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital/Digital_IXUS_400/


----------



## Geoff (Feb 9, 2005)

do you mean mp (megapixels)? or mb (megabyte), mp is used for picture quality, mb is for space (memory card).


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2005)

I've had a couple digicams myself and I highly recommend the latest I use for price and options and that 10x optical zoom is great.

Check it out http://www.fujifilm.com/JSP/fuji/ep...jsp?item=I789910&dbid=789910&urltype=overview


----------



## kof2000 (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks alot, i just purchase the worlds slimest digicam. only 3.2MP though but is more than good enough for me, goes straight into my pocket.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 12, 2005)

I use the Kodak CX 7430, it is great for everyday use, small,  movie mode, but the movies are junky


----------

